# Roadtrip from SD to CA in April!! Ratties in need of forever homes!!



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Road trip to CA!! I will be taking a trip to CA in April so that means that i can bring ratties with me if anyone would like to adopt on the way from Star's Rat Rescue! We will be starting in SD and going through NE, WY, UT, AZ, and ending in CA! Our trip is planned for April 24th and should only take us a day to get to CA! So if you would like to adopt we do need to start the adoption process as ALL paperwork must be completed and received before we will bring any rats with us.

You can visit our website at www.starsratrescue.com or also find us on Facebook under Star's Rat Rescue!

If you have any questions feel free to ask or you can also email us at [email protected]!


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Bump!! Our trip is getting very close and we still have many beautiful and handsome baby ratties for adoption! There are 6 females and 7 males still available for adoption! 

You can visit our website posted below to see all the pictures of the available babies! 

http://www.starsratrescue.com/availablerats.html


----------

